# Pressurised basket



## Graylingirl (Nov 3, 2014)

Simply doesn't work anymore. Could it be clogged? Should I attempt to clean or buy unpressurised basket?

If cleaning is the answer how and what with? Please help I need a coffee NOW.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Unpressurised is the way forward however I'd expect to have to change the grind size and preparation substantially if you did. Those pressurised things can hide a multitude of sins.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you sure its the basket that's clogged and not the group? (i.e. without basket in you get hot water out)

They come to pieces really easily, the bottom should unscrew and you can take it apart and clean it.

If you are using freshly roasted coffee and grinding on a decent grinder get an unpressurised basket.

If you are using supermarket preground coffee or a blade grinder then dont, as the pressurised basket is compensating for stale coffee / incorrect grind.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

What machine is it? do you have a grinder?


----------



## Graylingirl (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi there,

Group is fine after good clean thank you. I am about to unscrew the pressurised basket...............before throwing in the bin.

Many thanks.


----------



## Graylingirl (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for advice. New basket ordered.


----------



## Graylingirl (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,

Gaggia Classic and 'industrial ' grinder. Thanks


----------

